# Two Houses - One DirecTV?



## warpath (Oct 13, 2002)

Here is the situation and I would greatly appreciate any thoughts or suggestions: 

Due to employment, the wife and I will be living in separate houses for the next 3-4 months. She will remain at our house in Northern Virginia while I am living in Blacksburg. At our house in NoVa, we have been loyal DirecTV subscribers for the past 6-7 years. Since I will be living in Blacksburg, I would also like to have DirecTV. Does anyone know the easiest/most affordable way of doing this? 

The problem that we run into is that she will only remain in NoVa for the next few months, so signing up for 2 separate accounts seems unfeasible since they require at least a 1 year commitment. 

At our house in NoVa, we have 3 Series I DirecTivos. I would likely take one of them with me to Blacksburg. What do I need to do? If I install the dish, can I thin piggyback onto our one account or will I need to pay for entirely separate programming? 

I'm just looking for the easiest/most affordable solution. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

DirecTV will frown upon two houses with DVRs on the same account.



Spoiler



So you didn't hear this from me. Just take one of the DVRs to the second house and connect it to a dish. Don't connect to a phone line as it doesn't need to be connected anyway. No need to call DirecTV. You might lose locals if you are out of the spot beam.


----------



## warpath (Oct 13, 2002)

I had no idea that would work...that may make things a little easier. My biggest concern was having to double up on all my programming (NFL Sunday Ticket, MLB Season Pass).

So, assuming that I was going to be a good boy and play by DirecTV rules, would they require me to setup a complete separate account for each house? That would be ridiculous.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Yes, I think Directv would probably require two separate accounts. Others may disagree but I don't really consider it stealing if it's only for three to four months. I could live with myself if I had to make that choice.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

This is no different than taking an IRD when you go camping somewhere. Of course, some here will slam me for the practice and probably want me to spend 50 years in jail. In general, it will work fine, you just may lose locals if your in a spot beam market.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

My daughter is going away to college 5 states away for 3-4 years. It should be OK for her to take a receiver with her, put up a dish, and keep it all on one account I guess. It's only for 3-4 years. She might lose the local channels.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Anytime you are talking about watching Directv from 2 separate addresses simultaneously under the same account, that is theft of service, plain and simple.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

codespy said:


> This is no different than taking an IRD when you go camping somewhere.


It is very different. The same account is being used at two different locations simultaneously. When you take an IRD camping you are only using the account in one location.


----------



## warpath (Oct 13, 2002)

OK. I get it. Technically, according to the rules of DirecTV, this would be Theft of Service. Fine. No point in getting into yet another fruitless discussion related to everyone's own moral values (which each person has to set for themselves at a level where they are comfortable).

I can always contact DirecTV and ask them if they have any reasonable solutions to my problem. Since I don't anticipate them saying anything other than, "You need two seperate accounts," I will then have to inform them that we'll have to go with cable television at one of our locations (at least until the wife and I are back together). Hopefully, DirecTV will realize the folly of driving away a once loyal customer to the cable company. I doubt it, but I can always see where that gets me.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

rminsk said:


> It is very different. The same account is being used at two different locations simultaneously. When you take an IRD camping you are only using the account in one location.


Not different in my case. When I go to our camping property alone to do maintenance with an IRD and my wife is at home with the other 8 IRD's using any of them at the same time I am using mine, it qualifies as simultaneously. Should I be creating a separate account to use DTV service for say 3 days at a time for about 8 different weekends over a summer whether or not my wife is with me or not? Seems rather silly and quite picky. I am no advocate for stealing service in any manner, however, this is quite different than subbing out my service to others and receiving payment for such.

Just because my wife may or may not decide to go camping should not determine if a second DTV account is needed and pay the 'double fee' for service.

When you see a Nascar race on TV, look at the pit boxes with all the dishes attached to them. You think they are being charged double to have those IRD's at the racetrack? Hardly.

Even better, look at one of the latest DTV TV ads If your ever watching a race. They even advertise on taking the dish with you for events like that.

I am in agreement with many of your posts and ideas, but you are getting a little crazy with this subject. No offense.


----------



## Mr2sday (Jul 8, 2005)

As said before, DirecTv cannot/will not sign up two accounts for the same person. I've heard while it may be technically illegal, they will advise you use D* at both houses until the move.. They are just not set up for 2 accounts for the same person. If you need to tell them your wife is a recent immigrant to the US and she doesn't have the info necessary to set up an account.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Good point, however, some people HERE will say to set up one account in my name and the other account in my wife's name. And, if she's an immigrant (which she is not), they will probably say to set up the account in my 2 year-old's name.


----------



## the_scotsman (Jul 28, 2005)

codespy said:


> Not different in my case. When I go to our camping property alone to do maintenance with an IRD and my wife is at home with the other 8 IRD's using any of them at the same time I am using mine, it qualifies as simultaneously. Should I be creating a separate account to use DTV service for say 3 days at a time for about 8 different weekends over a summer whether or not my wife is with me or not? Seems rather silly and quite picky. I am no advocate for stealing service in any manner, however, this is quite different than subbing out my service to others and receiving payment for such.
> 
> Just because my wife may or may not decide to go camping should not determine if a second DTV account is needed and pay the 'double fee' for service.
> 
> ...


DIRECTV2GO


----------



## topochicho (Nov 21, 2002)

The other totally legal and moral solution is to get yourself a Slingbox, leave your Tivo at home and let the Slingbox serve up your shows.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

warpath said:


> OK. I get it. Technically, according to the rules of DirecTV, this would be Theft of Service. Fine. No point in getting into yet another fruitless discussion related to everyone's own moral values (which each person has to set for themselves at a level where they are comfortable).
> 
> I can always contact DirecTV and ask them if they have any reasonable solutions to my problem. Since I don't anticipate them saying anything other than, "You need two seperate accounts," I will then have to inform them that we'll have to go with cable television at one of our locations (at least until the wife and I are back together). Hopefully, DirecTV will realize the folly of driving away a once loyal customer to the cable company. I doubt it, but I can always see where that gets me.


If you still keep the directv service in the house your wife lives in how is DirecTV driving away a once loyal customer to the cable company ?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Topo made an excellent suggestion about the Slingbox. That way you could watch the local stations you are used to.


----------



## MikeMcQ (Oct 10, 2005)

Just wanted to clarify a misconception. I have had two DirecTV accounts under my name for years. I have a main home and a seasonal home. Multiple D*Tivo receivers at each house. For those who say you can't have multiple accounts, that's simply not true.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> My daughter is going away to college 5 states away for 3-4 years. It should be OK for her to take a receiver with her, put up a dish, and keep it all on one account I guess. It's only for 3-4 years. She might lose the local channels.


Hardly the same thing. Sorry to sound like a relativist, but, while the time period makes no legal difference, it certainly makes a moral one.

And, I believe you know it.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

topochicho said:


> The other totally legal and moral solution is to get yourself a Slingbox, leave your Tivo at home and let the Slingbox serve up your shows.


But then you would both have to be watching the same thing, no?

Hardly a solution.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Put my vote in the column that says that this is theft of service, but that it would be quite understandable given the circumstances, particularly because of the 1 year commitment problem. If you could subscribe for three months without loss, I would have to consider that as the most honest route.


----------



## warpath (Oct 13, 2002)

Stanley Rohner said:


> If you still keep the directv service in the house your wife lives in how is DirecTV driving away a once loyal customer to the cable company ?


DirecTV would be driving away a customer because in 3 months, my wife will move down to Blacksburg...to a house that would then be a cable subscribing house. If I have to go through the expense (and likely a 12-month commitment agreement) of having cable installed, I won't be able to just "switch back" to DirecTV. Hence, they would have lost a customer.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

In our area, cable has no 12-month commitment, just month-to-month service.


----------



## MikeMcQ (Oct 10, 2005)

Do you really want cable though? I just moved into a rental home and put in Comcast digital cable with DVR. It was easier than asking the landlord about a dish install. And, I figured by now the "other guys" would have decent DVRs. Well, compared to nothing that DVR is fine. Compared to D*Tivo it stinks. Within 2 weeks I paid to get a dish installed so I could go back to D*Tivo. It's so much better.

Don't think you'll necessarily be just as happy with cable. 

No, I am not a paid shill for DirecTV or TIVO.


----------



## allenha (Dec 29, 2005)

I am in the middle of the same exact thing..... I am moving due to a new job and the family isn't coming until school is over. At first Directv told me no way they could do it. I would just have to wait. I have had Directv for 10 years and every time I call their customer service my call always ends with me asking them the same question...... "Tell me why I shouldn't switch to cable?" but I never do, even though their CS is horrible....

Anyway I told them this was crazy and I got transferred to another level. What this guy did was set up my new home as a second residence. Like someone earlier had posted about having Directv at a summer home. That is basically what this is. They just came out and installed a new dish on Thursday of last week, I brought one of my DVRs with me and hooked it up and all is good. Then when I move I bring the other ones with me and then I shut off the second service on one account. I have to be honest it is not yet completely clear to me what if any additional service I am paying for. I just checked my account online and didn't see anything new. 

If you want to do this you probably will have to go beyond the first level on the phone call. 

One strange thing though. They told me to call the morning before the install to tell them what card I was using at the new house so they could turn it off from the old/current house and then the tech could activate it on the new house during the install. When I called they didn't know what the heck I was talking about so they didn't do anything. The receiver worked at the new house but my local channels were gone. I am moving from the Chicago area to NJ which gets the NYC locals. The installation guy thought that was odd too but apparently I just need to call them to get the NY locals now. Still seems strange that the locals went away when no one seemed to know what card that was. 

Anyway I got it to work and will have it all turned off in less than a month now.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> DirecTV will frown upon two houses with DVRs on the same account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim i gotta ask....was that an attempt at password protection or something?  Or do spoilers keep it out of the search if directv ever searches for jim and stealing? Just made me smile, it was like pssst, come over here and I'll tell you , all the while turning up the radio so the FBI can't hear their bug device.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It was more of a hiding in plain sight thing. 

Or everyone else was thinking it but were afraid to say it thing. 

In my opinion, I don't think DirecTV would mind if this were just a few months of dual house service.


----------



## warpath (Oct 13, 2002)

Just an update...

I contacted DirecTV and spoke with a woman in Customer Retention. She was *very* helpful and setup service at my new location (as part of my original account). She scheduled (as part of the Mover's Program) for install of a new dish and a new DVR (since she said that my old DVRs, which are Series I, would not work with multi-sat service). 

I had never heard that before (that I could not use my old Philips 6000 Series I). Anyway, she waived the cost of the upgrade and said just to call them back in 3-4 months when my wife moves down to transfer the rest. Again, very helpful and no mention of this being a special case or against DirecTV policy.

I know I need to wait until everything is installed and working before making my final judgement, but right now I am *very* pleased with DirecTV and their customer service. I certainly didn't expect to be treated so well given the notorious reputation of their CS.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

someone else will have to confirm this as i'm not familiar with the philips, but i 'believe' all old receivers work with all new dishes. I can confirm my T60 worked fine with the triple lnb dish. 

Hope you are happy with the dvr vs tivo if that is your pleasure  I heard directv isnt sending out SD tivos anymore.


----------



## warpath (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeah...I had never heard that my S1 would no longer work so I am a little skeptical about that claim. Since they were willing to comp me the DirecTV DVR, I will give it a chance. However, I fully expect that I will end up just pulling one of my S1s from my old house and using it at the new place since I have a feeling I will greatly miss the official Tivo interface.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

warpath,

Is it possible that the locals come in on the 72.5 satellite at your new location? AIUI, the series 1 DirecTiVos are not compatible with that.


----------



## warpath (Oct 13, 2002)

It's very possible that local channels come in on the 72.5 Sat. I don't know of any way to check this, but it certainly sounds plausible. Christiansburg, VA is a pretty small town and there aren't any big cities anywhere near it. 

I didn't know that some receivers will not receive locals if they're on a different sat. That's helpful to know. What about Series II? Will all of them be able to receive the 72.5 sat? This will actually be a pretty big deal when my wife moves down because I was really hoping to not have to get rid of my 3 Series I Tivos and replace them with non-Tivo DVRs.

If Series II will work, then I might look into acquiring them while they are still around.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The series II DirecTiVo and the R10 should be able to get the 72.5 degree bird. From what I understand the series I machines do not have the hardware support for signaling the multiswitch. needed for 72.5.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Dkerr24 said:


> Anytime you are talking about watching Directv from 2 separate addresses simultaneously under the same account, that is theft of service, plain and simple.





warpath said:


> ........ Anyway, she waived the cost of the upgrade and said just to call them back in 3-4 months when my wife moves down to transfer the rest. Again, very helpful and no mention of this being a special case or against DirecTV policy...............


So, does this mean that the DirecTV CSR for warpath is helping and aiding him in theft of service, plain and simple?

I rest my case.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

rminsk said:


> The series II DirecTiVo and the R10 should be able to get the 72.5 degree bird. From what I understand the series I machines do not have the hardware support for signaling the multiswitch. needed for 72.5.


I second you on this. The 2 refurbed HNS SD-DVR40's I received have an orange tag on the boxes indicating in big bold letters '72.5 enabled'.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

codespy said:


> So, does this mean that the DirecTV CSR for warpath is helping and aiding him in theft of service, plain and simple?
> 
> I rest my case.


So, does that mean that the CSR in retention that gave me HBO and Showtime FREE for half a year is helping me in theft of service?

I guess DirecTV should RAID their retention department. 

I rest my case!


----------



## HAL_2001 (Nov 19, 2003)

We've done this for years with virtually no problems. We have one house in Texas and another in Colorado, and while it is rare that there's someone at both places at the same time we like to keep service in both locations for the occasional exception. A lot of times it depends on the CSR you get when you call DTV to activate a new receiver. The last time I wanted to activate a Tivo for the address that's not the primary billing address she said I couldn't do it, so I told her that it's actually going in an RV and then she activated it with no problem. Note that becuase it's a Tivo (no mods) it has to be connected to the phone line so I'm sure at least the NSA is aware of it, but Dave has never raised it as an issue. 

As for the morality, I have no problems with it as truly occasional use at the 2nd residence and as much as they're charging under their new lease program (especially for HD Tivo) I think we're paying plenty for what we actually use.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

Most CSR's wouldn't care much about a few months here or there. 

But you guys wouldn't believe some of the cases I've seen. 


I had a guy call up, had the account number, couldn't name who the account holder was, pulled up the account



and it had 59 recievers....all labeled Grandma's kitchen, Uncles Kitchen, Davids living room, etc etc


It was the most obvious and blatant signal theft case I've ever seen. 


Of course something like that I escalated. But that's a whole lot different.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I think I'll bookmark this thread!

I KNOW it'll come in handy the next time people start arguing about theft of service, etc. when someone else is in your situation.

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## nsdp (Jun 4, 2002)

There are a number of things that can affect this . Back in the mid 90's Directv required that you have two separate accounts if you had a unit in your RV and your home. After a bunch of complaints the FCC stuck a provision in the license transfer for Primestar, 98-99 I think, that reversed Directv's policy. When the FCC approved the acquistion of Primestar by DTV you no longer had to have two accounts for two addresses(DTV actually merged the acounts as part of the process of merging the Primestar acoounting into the DTV system) AS LONG AS YOU HAVE LEGAL TITLE OR RIGHT OF POSSESSION. That would cover a second home, a RV, or a leased apt,.condo, or home. It would not cover your daughter's apt at college unless the lease is in your name and not hers. Directv did this to me for six months beginning May 2001 and ending October 2001 during a job transfer. The biggest problem is that the turnover in Directv is high enough at all levels that there is no one with corporate memory to remember the fine details of deals done 10-15 years ago. Second, management does not seem to inform the front line personnel of these little nuances at the time and does not train new employees on these points. The two most important deals for Directv are the USSB and Primestar purchases. They both have restrictions in the terms of the license transfers. There are some additional issues for old NRTC area customers as well. This is not a fault exclusive to Directv but is true in every large corporation due to the high rate of employee turn over. It is hard for everyone to learn the exceptions to the rules aswell as for management to remember them due to turnover. To Directv's credit once the matter got out of the marketing and accounting groups and into house counsel's hands it was resolved very quickly.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

DTVPro said:


> Most CSR's wouldn't care much about a few months here or there.
> 
> But you guys wouldn't believe some of the cases I've seen.
> 
> ...


See, in that example, why didn't the "system" flag an individual account with 59 receivers? Heck, I have been to sports bars with no more than 5 or 6 receivers! 
But 59 on a singkle account? I would imagine that even a Bill Gates would not have a need/want for more than 10 receivers in his mansion!!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a TiVo in my shed. I guess I'd better call and create another account for it. I think I'll have them install another dish while I'm at it.










Oh yeah, I should hook up a "real" phone line while I'm at it (I only have Vonage out there), even though it has no reason to "phone home."


----------

